# France, Aires and Jetons



## alwaysared (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi All,

Just booked the ferry for our first trip to France :dance: We are planning to stay in the Normandy region and will be going next month.

I have a few questions for the seasoned travelers:

      1. Am I right in assuming that the Aires will be on  my Wildcamping POIs?
      2. Where do I get jetons from and do I need some of each type? There seems to quite a few different ones :rolleyes2:
      3. Any places I should try not to miss?
      4. Any places I should avoid?
     5. Do I need the Clean Air sticker?

We are only going for 10 nights due to work commitments so we want to make the most of it. 
Any thing else I should consider?

Regards,
Del


----------



## runnach (Aug 5, 2017)

jetons are only required for the flot blus if you are wanting to take on freshwater and a quick EHU top up ....Generally each location will tell you where to get them commonly local tabacs, and town halls. Collecting aire money is separate where there is a charge and normally a council official or sometimes police municipal will relieve you of your money for that,

Some campsites offer service stops for ehu getting rid of black and grey and take on freshwater, A lot of aires the water getting rid is free a lot dependant on where you are no hard and fast rules I found 

Channa


----------



## Scampi30 (Aug 5, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just booked the ferry for our first trip to France :dance: We are planning to stay in the Normandy region and will be going next month.
> 
> ...



1. Yes
2. A lot of aires are free, if there is a charge method of payment will be closeby
3. Honfleur, unfortunately half of France are of the same mind. 250 places, all services,11 eu per night, pay at machine,try and arrive around midday.
4. No, but my rule is if you don't feel safe leave.
5. No.
6. Enjoy.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 5, 2017)

This is in the POIs but because there are no services it is classified as CU (car park urban) ...


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 5, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> 1. Am I right in assuming that the Aires will be on  my Wildcamping POIs?



Almost 3,300 POIs in France with many aires but as many, if not more, wild camping spots.

Take a look at the online POI Map ...


----------



## witzend (Aug 5, 2017)

*Jetons*



> Where do I get jetons from and do I need some of each type? There seems to quite a few different ones



You'll need to get them locally for each machine has its own so a fot bleu jeton from one aire won't work in a fot bleu in another. Some places give them away with a purchase from their shop others have a charge


----------



## grumpyaudeman (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi
I live in France, 21 years now, ovoid cities and there is no need for a clean air sticker, as for overnight stops most towns/cities are free and no need for jetons 
Some sites may have a ticket machine  they take coins and often credit/debit cards
If you ever get stuck for fresh water  all cemeteries have a tap
Bear in mind all free campervan overnight  sites will not be happy if you stick your Barbecue or seats and tables outside they expect you just to park up


----------



## runnach (Aug 6, 2017)

Bergerac is very touristy, old and new part to the town. The aire at the side of the river is free. Not far away is the private air at Monbazilliac ran by Jean and Fabrice on a vineyard, Lalinde , Le Bugue not far away either, en route one of the best restaurants you will find , a couple who literally open their living room and cook typical Perigord food ,confits walnuts, boar etc all food stuffs of the region 

Channa


----------



## runnach (Aug 6, 2017)

***** said:


> Some good aires there, Le Bugue, was better before they put on a €7 charge .It used to be a regular stop off point as we traveled!
> And at the right time of year, you can collect your own walnuts for free!


 I lived on Le port de Limeuil for best part of 12 months, I did work in Le Bugue, I lived in Le Gers too a hamlet all the neighbours French so far from the Dordogneshire label which is a tad unfair. Next time try the riverside aire at Limeuil more a wildcamping spot than Aire, also a nice spot in Tremolat near the water ski centre. 

Had things gone a different direction, I would be living there now. Not meant to be I suppose .....hard decision Graham Dewsbury or the Dordogne lol 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Aug 6, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just booked the ferry for our first trip to France :dance: We are planning to stay in the Normandy region and will be going next month.
> 
> ...


For 10 nights you don't want to go much further than Normandy, I will also be over next month but for a month which i find is about right for me (not sure where i will be going as i don't usually plan).Think a lot of your questions have been answered here already but one tip i would add is to start looking for somewhere to overnight just after lunchtime as most aires start to fill up then .
Have a look at these links they may be of interest.

My campervan trips to Europe: France 2011 with Polly Sim Mutch and Izzy
Going to France - rebbyvid
Blog - rebbyvid


----------



## grumpyaudeman (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi
I will stick my oar in  I cannot stand the Brits ideas of superiority  in last 21 years  I have spent just 8 weeks in the UK t'was terrible  and could  wait to get back home France


----------



## curlytail (Aug 31, 2017)

*Just a thought*



alwaysared said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just booked the ferry for our first trip to France :dance: We are planning to stay in the Normandy region and will be going next month.
> 
> ...



I agree with the other posters but also last year, we used it again this year, we purchased ALL THE AIRES FRANCE book (set of 2) from Vicarious books. They are quick to post out so you may have time to get one. They are superb by explaining about the different waste set ups you will no doubt find on aires, also listing LPG outlets but most of all the aires have photos and the excellent GPS coordinates will take you there stress free. We also used the ********** and Campervan.guide apps to fill in any gaps. Got back from France only 6 days ago and already the jam packed British roads are doing my head in!


----------



## runnach (Aug 31, 2017)

One constant source of amusement is Brits abroad, some of it makes one cringe,, " its not like England is it ? " was a comment often muted " there is a clue in the name France !"

Both UK and France have their merits and downsides I speak having lived and worked there not through the eyes of a tourist.

Both are good places in their own way, On my live site in L' argentiere the owners daughter studied at Newcastle University, She adored the place , she found it far more exciting than the Ardeche.... Amazing perfect weather swimming pools good restaurant on site ( One of the cooks so course it was good lol ) I think truth be known lots of nightlife in Newcastle a bigger place with a buzz to it.

Grass is always greener. I found the red tape particularly frustrating in France, but it wasn't a holiday as such

Channa


----------

